# average whitetail deer body height measurement?



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

All,
I know people say the average vital zone on a whitetail broadside is like 8-10inch in diameter. What I am wanting to know is "about" how tall is the whitetails body from the top of its back to its belly? Not how tall it is off the ground. I'm talking average adult deer including bucks and doe. Thanks!


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

No one?


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

I somewhat depend on what part of the country you live. Northern deer on average are bigger than southern. A good estimate would be 18"


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

hiker270 said:


> I somewhat depend on what part of the country you live. Northern deer on average are bigger than southern. A good estimate would be 18"


That would be my thinking also.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

Bigeclipse said:


> All,
> I know people say the average vital zone on a whitetail broadside is like 8-10inch in diameter. What I am wanting to know is "about" how tall is the whitetails body from the top of its back to its belly? Not how tall it is off the ground. I'm talking average adult deer including bucks and doe. Thanks!


There's a thread from the ATA on here that may help your answers.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

18" is representative of a 160lb deer. Each inch either way is another 50lbs.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Dead-On rangefinder suggests using 17" for the size of a whitetail from belly to top of the back when calibrating their rangefinder..


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

There's a pretty large range though. A 4.5 year old buck looks like a horse compared to a 1.5 yr old.


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

jogr said:


> There's a pretty large range though. A 4.5 year old buck looks like a horse compared to a 1.5 yr old.


agreed and same goes for an old cow of a doe...I was just looking for an average range of adult deer. sounds like 14-18 is a good guestimate for NY adult deer (3.5+). The biggest reason im asking is my wife shoots a 7mm-08. We have NO more time to REsight in before tomorrow. Right now she is 2.7inches low at 200 yards and 12 inches low at 300 yards. We have one field where deer could potentially enter around 295 yards. She shoots a lot to 300 yards at my range with this rifle and has been great so I was just looking for a reference on deer just in case we needed to Kentucky wind it. That being said she will likely not take the shot. All our other stand locations are 150 yards or less.


----------

